# problema con  circuito que utiliza fuentes sin trafo



## lucianog (Ene 31, 2006)

Hola comunidad.

Estoy tratando de resolver un problema de espacio que tengo en un dispositivo, para ello necesito reemplazar el transformador de nucleo de hierro con un circuito que sea capaz de entregarme 12Vcc y 600mA.-

Estaba pensando en un Dimmer (con tiristor) en conjunto con un regulador 7812.- 

La pregunta es: es posible obtener una fuente de alimentación basada en tiristor????

Bueno les dejo mi inquietud.-

Saludos!


----------



## House (Ene 31, 2006)

Para hacer la rectificación, necesitas la onda completa y el tiristor lo que hace es recórtala así que dudo mucho que funcione. Porque no piensas en reemplazar el transformador por una red RC, busca en la sección de documentación la "fuente sin transformador"


----------



## lucianog (Ene 31, 2006)

Hola Mario, gracias por responder.-

Revisé lo que me comentaste, todo muy bien, es más, ya probé con un circuito similar, perooo, el problema es que no se le puede sacar mas de 50mA cuando yo estoy necesitando 600mA.-

La idea del dimmer se me ocurrio pq hace mucho tiempo vi una fuente de alimentacion de un family game basada en un tiristor (muy bien disipado), pero... no se me ocurrió relevar el circuito.-

Si alguien tiene alguna otra idea al respecto, espero a que la publiquen.-

Muchas gracias.-


----------



## maunix (Feb 3, 2006)

MarioOs dijo:
			
		

> Para hacer la rectificación, necesitas la onda completa y el tiristor lo que hace es recórtala así que dudo mucho que funcione. Porque no piensas en reemplazar el transformador por una red RC, busca en la sección de documentación la "fuente sin transformador"



No, no es 'necesario' pero es útil que funcione la onda completa.  La fuente más básica es un transformador con un simple diodo que rectifica media onda y con un capacitor grandote mantiene la tensión en el medio ciclo que no conduce.

Saludos


----------



## akyles (Jun 8, 2006)

No creo que haya una fuente de poder sin transformador que proporcione 12V con 600 miliamperes.   Es mucha corriente para ese tipo de  fuentes.

En http://www.josepino.com/circuits/index.pl?transformadorrmerless_power_supply.jpc se muestra una fuente sin transformador que usa un puente de diodos lo cual proporciona mas corriente, pero creo que no puede ser mas de  300mA 

akylesmx


----------



## lucianog (Jun 8, 2006)

Gracias por el dato.
Saludos.
Luciano


----------



## rojewski (Nov 1, 2006)

hola a todos.
mi pregunta es se puede usar un dimmer (si de los que se usan para regular la luz de un bombillo) en ver de usar un transformador???
digo, hay dimmers de hasta 600watt que en la red de 120volt puede dar hasta 5 amperes, por lo tanto pienso yo, no estoy seguro, que se puede sustituir el pesado transformador por un pequeño circuito (bien disipado y aislado) para hacer una fuente de potencia. 
si alguien sabe o ha visto algo de esto postee aqui para el saber puiblico, por mi parte voy a tratar de probar con un dimmer a ver.


----------



## lucianog (Nov 1, 2006)

Yo una vez vi un transformador de tensioón con un tiristor, pero era para una consola de videojuegos la cual consumia muy poca corriente. Lamentablemente no pude relevar el circuito en esa oportunidad.

Yo he hecho pruebas y con tiristores y reguladores de lm7824 y lm7812 pero no logre que me activen la bobina de un relé. 

Haz tu prueba y comentanos como te va con el desarrollo.

Saludos

Luciano


----------



## Giru (Ene 17, 2007)

Les cuento un poquito:

Me encuentro desarrollando un vehiculo eléctrico, el cual ya esta casi terminado, posee 8 batería de plomo gel de 12v y 40Ah, conectadas en serie formando un banco de 96v y 40Ah, el motor es un motor serie de 9,7 Hp y 96v, para el cual construí un chopper de 630 amp con mosfet con todas las precaucionas para la carga inductiva, todo esto controlado por una pic 16f628 que envía el pwm, todo esto esta funcionando perfectamente y el vehiculo alcanza la no despreciable velocidad de 100km/h.

Ahora el problema que tengo es al momento en que las baterías se descargan, tengo que andar pidiendo prestado un cargador para baterías normales y andar vigilando que la corriente y el voltaje no pasen de un cierto limite (todo esto porque ese cargador ya reventó 5 baterías una vez).

Es por esto que quiero desarrollar un cargador para este tipo de baterías (plomo gel) que según he leído se tiene que cargar en 4 etapas.

Mi problema actual es que no tengo el dinero ni el espacio para tener un transformador para cargar 96v a 12amp y aquí es donde me puse a estudiar las fuentes conmutadas, pero no las entiendo muy bien y he pensado el tomas los 220v de la red eléctrica, rectificarlos, y choppearlos para obtener los 117,6v que necesito para cargar el banco de baterías (14,7v x 8 según lo que he leído).

Es esto factible? o existe algún fenómeno que se produzca que esto no funcione?

Cualquier ayuda es muy bien recibida, ya que tengo muchas ganas de tener ese cargador para poder salir tranquilo por la calle.

Gracias.


----------



## JV (Ene 17, 2007)

Hola Giru, tengo una duda, porque el transformador tiene que ser de 12A? segun tengo entendido la corriente de carga tiene que ser de un 10%, eso seria 4A en tu caso. Considerando que tienes que conseguir esos 117.6V porque no tratas de conseguir un transformador de 220 a 110 que soporte los 4A el cual es un valor medianamente comercial y se puede llegar a conseguir barato y haces una fuente lineal. Por cierto, segun tenia entendido son 14.4 en vez de 14.7.


Saludos....


----------



## Giru (Ene 17, 2007)

JV dijo:
			
		

> Hola Giru, tengo una duda, porque el transformador tiene que ser de 12A? segun tengo entendido la corriente de carga tiene que ser de un 10%, eso seria 4A en tu caso. Considerando que tienes que conseguir esos 117.6V porque no tratas de conseguir un transformador de 220 a 110 que soporte los 4A el cual es un valor medianamente comercial y se puede llegar a conseguir barato y haces una fuente lineal. Por cierto, segun tenia entendido son 14.4 en vez de 14.7.
> 
> 
> Saludos....



Hola JV, esque en una de las hojas de datos que me dieron al comprarlas fue que la corriente maxima de carga eran 12 amp, y como la idea es que se carge lo mas rapido posible tendria que tener 12 amp con el voltaje de carga.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 17, 2007)

Pues es una mala idea, es factible pero muy peligrosa, cualquier descuido es la MUERTE y lo digo en serio, si tocas algun cable con tension continua, ya me esplicaras como te desenganchas. Mejor ni probarlo, piensa que andaras probando y tarde o temprano te electrocutaras y te puedo garantizar que no podras desengancharte porque te quedaran los bloqueados.

Mira en el foro se hablava de modificar las tipicas fuentes de PC para estos usos.
Tambien deberas pensar como hacer un regulador de corriente constante  para mejorar el tiempo de carga ya que empezaras a toda castaña 12A o mas y tesminaras con poca corriente, porr lo que te sera dificil conocer si esta o no cargada con un cronometro.


----------



## Giru (Ene 17, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Pues es una mala idea, es factible pero muy peligrosa, cualquier descuido es la MUERTE y lo digo en serio, si tocas algun cable con tension continua, ya me esplicaras como te desenganchas. Mejor ni probarlo, piensa que andaras probando y tarde o temprano te electrocutaras y te puedo garantizar que no podras desengancharte porque te quedaran los bloqueados.
> 
> Mira en el foro se hablava de modificar las tipicas fuentes de PC para estos usos.
> Tambien deberas pensar como hacer un regulador de corriente constante  para mejorar el tiempo de carga ya que empezaras a toda castaña 12A o mas y tesminaras con poca corriente, porr lo que te sera dificil conocer si esta o no cargada con un cronometro.



Ya me acostumbre a tener cuidado, fijate que el banco de bateria es de 96 volt, cuando estan recien cargdas es de mas de 105v, y para que hablar de los transientes que genera el motor, estos estan limitados a 200v, asique un cargador con ese voltaje no me asusta mucho.

las fuentes de pc son muy chicas para lo que nececito, las mas grandes que hay son de 500 o 600 watts, y los voltajes muy reducidos, en estos momento tengo 1 fuente de pc pero solo logre sacarle 15v lo que me alcanza para cargar las baterias de a 1 lo cual es muy lento.

corrijo lo de los 12 amp, segun la hoja de datos de la bateria la carga debe ser de 10 amp maximo y 4 minimo.


----------



## oscar_555 (Feb 1, 2007)

El circuito adjunto es simple y barato pero eficaz, cierto es que no contempla las cuatro fases pero tampoco he encontrado demasiadas pegas a la carga normal, además, si no pones condensadores, que no hay que ponerlos, hace una carga pulsante que va bastante bien.

Yo lo he usado con baterias de coche sin mantenimiento y va pelotudo, que quieres mas caña pones mas lámparas, menos, pues las quitas, con 12v pasan unos 2.27A por lámpara pero en tu caso pasarán 1.1A por lámpara aprox

La mandanga del transistor y el led es para que avise cuando llegue a  los 105V, la resistencia de 10K sería mejor una de 4k7 con una variable de 10k en serie para compensar la tolerancia del zener piensa que hay que sumar 0,6V de la union B-E del transistor

Suerte y usa siempre casco, por cierto, si lo montas dime algo


----------



## Giru (Feb 2, 2007)

oscar_555 dijo:
			
		

> El circuito adjunto es simple y barato pero eficaz, cierto es que no contempla las cuatro fases pero tampoco he encontrado demasiadas pegas a la carga normal, además, si no pones condensadores, que no hay que ponerlos, hace una carga pulsante que va bastante bien.
> 
> Yo lo he usado con baterias de coche sin mantenimiento y va pelotudo, que quieres mas caña pones mas lámparas, menos, pues las quitas, con 12v pasan unos 2.27A por lámpara pero en tu caso pasarán 1.1A por lámpara aprox
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta, tratare de hacerlo, pero ahora estoy corto de tiempo ya que empese a realizar mi practica, mas o menos que potencia se disipa en relacion a la carga? me da la impresion que se disipa mas energia de la que se almacena o estoy mal?

Estaba mirando y seria facil lograr que se apagara solo al llegar a los 105 volt con un rele y unas poquitas cosas mas.


----------



## oscar_555 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hola

en efecto, se pierde una de energía tremenda, un amigo lo ha intercalado en la iluminación de su taller (iluminación de incandescencia) para aprovechar

si, en efecto con un relé y poco mas se puede parar solo

saludos


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 14, 2007)

hola tengo un circuito que adjunto en una foto abajo. Es un pic que gobierna un relé con su salida. Pero el problema está en las fuentes de alimentación. Utilizo dos fuentes sin transformador, una de 12v y 100A(más o menos) para el relé y otra de 5v para el pic. Ambas fuentes funcionan bien por separado es decir, la de 5v hace que el pic funcione y la de 12v alciva el relé. Pero si monto todo el circuito encuentro que el relé no tiene corriente suficiente es decir se enciende el led pero no hay corriente suficiente para activarlo. Esto no sucede si en lugar de usar la fuente del dibujo para el pic utilizo una fuente de 5v distinta como puede ser un adaptador de estos con un transformador, de 5v. Es decir que si utilizo una adaptador de 5v para el pic el relé sí se activa. conclusión las fuentes están bien sólo que parece que la de 5v le roba corriente a la de 12v cuando no tendría por qué ya que como se ve en el dibujo ambas están conectadas por separado a la corriente de la red.

(la tierra es la misma para todos)

a ver si alguien me puede explicar qué es lo que puede estar pasando.

un saludo.!  y gracias 1 vez +


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 14, 2007)

podia ser que no se puedan unir las masa, el transformador no sera uno con toma intermedia...

Mide la corriente que circula entre una o la otra masa intercalando una resistencia de bajo valor,10ohms. Si las masas estan bien la tension sobre la resistencia debe ser nula.
(no pongas el tester como amperimetro, es mas barata una resistencia quemada que un tester).


----------



## Elvic (Abr 14, 2007)

aunque no conozco mucho de esta fuentes sin transformador 

y tiene mucha razón *tiopepe123* sobre las tierras (masa)


pues bien propongo una solución un poco mas sencilla al hacer un divisor de voltaje a la salida de el diodo zener de 12v, con una resistencia y el diodo zener de 5v. 

es decir eliminamos la fuente de 5v y la remplazamos por un divisor de voltaje, o a menos que requieras forzosamente la fuente de 5 volts.

pongo una imagen de como quedaría el diagrama; bien espero se alcance a notar bien, lo que pasa es que no la escaneo es un foto, pero espero le entienda a la imagen.

suerT


----------



## ELCHAVO (Abr 14, 2007)

Podria preguntarte porque utilizas dos fuentes ???? es necesario ??

Se me ocurre que a partir de la fuente de 12 VDC pongas despues un regulador de 5 VDC para alimentar el pic.


o porque no colocas una fuente de 5 voltios y un rele que trabaje tambien con 5 voltios pero al amperaje que necesitas !.

corrijanme si estoy diciendo burradas.

gracias !


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 15, 2007)

pues te respondo las utilizo porque no me queda más remedio, 
el relé con la tensión más baja que he encontrado es este a 12v de ahí pasaba a 24v (ya se que los hay a 6v pero ya quedé hasta los mismiísimos de rebuscar y nada) Pero de todas formas de 5v me parece que no los hay osea que necesitaría dos fuentes igualmente.
y le coloco una de 12v y otra de 5 porque si quito la alimentación del pic de la de 12 entonces sí que le roba corriente y no funciona el relé (COMPROBADO). Parece que las fuentes estas tienen una corriente muy muy limitada, trabajo me ha costado sacar los miliamperios suficientes para activar el relé con la de 12v. 

Probaré lo de las tierras ese puede ser el problema. (por cierto ya se que puedo activar el rele con el uml... pero he preferido optar por este metodo)

un saludo


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 17, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> podia ser que no se puedan unir las masa, el transformador no sera uno con toma intermedia...
> 
> Mide la corriente que circula entre una o la otra masa intercalando una resistencia de bajo valor,10ohms. Si las masas estan bien la tension sobre la resistencia debe ser nula.
> (no pongas el tester como amperimetro, es mas barata una resistencia quemada que un tester).



no puedo hacer de momento esa comprobación ya que hay muchos cables en el circuito y me resulta de momento imposible aislar lo que es los terminales de tierra en tan sólo dos. Voy a intentarlo pero tengo que modificar mucho el circuito y hay mucho que revisar. *Quisiera preguntarte  entonces cómo podría solucionar eso en caso de que así fuese*. El problema es que las tierras van todas unidas ya que para asegurar que para que el transistor funcione correctamente tengo que garantizar que haya 5v en la base y 12v en el colector (bueno no es así exatamente ya que el voltaje en la base y en el colector no serían esos ya que cae tensión en el relé y eso pero ya me entendeis) entonces me veo obligado a poner la misma referencia en el emisor para ambas tensiones.

muchas gracias una vez más por toda tu ayuda, en los otros post también


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 18, 2007)

podría arreglarse conectando las masas mediante un seguidor de tensión? de esta forma no pasaría corriente.


----------



## skull (Abr 18, 2007)

hola black_flowers
has probado con optoacopladores??, prueba, alomejor en una de esas te pueda servir aislando la salida del pic, con el transistor, mm, una duda, supondo que en el dibujo, pones unas salida para simplificar no?, lo digo por que si fuera una sola salida, emm, dependiendo de lo que hace tu circuito, ocuparia otra forma de activar los reles, y, otra cosa, deben ser reles, no puden ser SCR, TRIAC, Mosfet, u otro dispositivo??,eso, ojala sea de ayuda lo que te digo, aios


----------



## adr (Abr 24, 2007)

prueba limitando la corriente de rele con una resistencia en serie


----------



## gonzac.top (Nov 13, 2007)

No estoy muy seguro.  pero al colocar un regulador a la fuente 7812 este aplica cierto amperaje. Para que no se caliente demaciado lo que se hace es colocarles otros en paralelo y a su vez esto soporta y entrga mucha mas corriente.

Bue espero que les sirva de algo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2007)

rojewski: El dimmer regula la tension eficaz, la tension pico se mantiene igual, habra que ver si tu artefacto "Soporta" estos picos de tension y la particular forma de onda de salida de un dimmer (Interferencia).
Esta practica es habitual (La de poner un dimmer regulador) en motores tipo universal, que no pretenden demasiado, en equipos que contengan electronica tengo mis dudas.

Para el caso espesifico de una fuente de alimentacion
1) NO porque no te quedara aislada de la tension de linea
2) NO porque los capacitores se seguiran cargando a la tension pico


----------



## adr (Dic 18, 2007)

hola creo que lo que viste es una fuente conmutada, el caso es que si utilizan un transformador, de mucho menor tamaño.

las fuentes conmutadas utilizan el principio que dices y ocupan mucho menor espacio que un transformador normal.

yo tambiem andaba tratando de conseguir una fuente que entregara mucho mas potencia y que me ocupara nada de espacio, llegue a las fuentes conmutadas pero no se como construir los transformadorres que se requieren.

la solucuion que encontre fue que mi circuito utilisara mucho menos corriente, por ejenplo enlugar de diparar un triac con una se♫al continua dale un pulso diminuto cada ves que sale del cero como lo hace un dimer(parese que despues de todo la solucion fue un dimer) en lugar de usar integrados 74ls usar 74hc y por ultimo utilizar pics con modo de bajo consumo dando chansa a que las fuentes sin transformador que puedes encontrar en este foro se recuperen y se cargue el capacitor grande en paralelo con el zener.

osea si no puedes con tu enemigo unetele.

volviendo a las fuentes conmutadas si tu sabes como armar transformadores de una forma artesanal que complan con tus requerimientos a la medida y me lo puedes explicar con mansanitas porfa dimelo. 
yo pienso que se puede utilizar el nucleo de las lamparas aorradoras que se fundan pero no se como.

salu2.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 20, 2007)

Conmutadas de 12v 600mA las encontras en cargadores de celulares.
Mas barato se consigue en la feria franca, que en tiendas especializadas.


----------



## aguabba (Dic 20, 2007)

no pensaste en los pequeños transformadores para dicroica? de esos q van embutidos...  son peqeños... aunq nose muy bien q amperaje tienen... 

fijate man... alomejor te sirve...

saludos


----------



## maxwell (Sep 20, 2008)

Tengo el siguiente circuito propuesto por el profesor para una fuente bipolar.
Lo simule y el valor de los voltajes esta bien para la salida, pero me di cuenta de que el voltaje en el capacitor es muy alto, no se si debo de utilizar capacitores de poliester, dado que aguantan mucho voltaje.


Que me dicen ustedes.
Les pongo el circuito.
No debo de modificar nada. solo es el tipo de capacitor que debo de usar para que aguante el voltaje.


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 20, 2008)

Hola, si los de poliester de 250 vca  o mas son los apropiados, los otros te estallan en la primera prueba

Un saludo

Pd. si vas a utilizar 110 vca el de 180 vca te va bien.


----------



## maxwell (Sep 20, 2008)

Gracias* eb7ctx *por resolver mi duda, como nunca habia trabajado con este tipo de capacitores no sabia si servian para esta fuente


----------



## foso (Jun 21, 2009)

una pregunta.¿Que coriente le podes sacar a esa fuente?


----------



## roberto sirigu (Ene 6, 2010)

Aprasimadamente 28 -35 mA
mejor tarde que nuca


----------



## martha Isabela (Feb 6, 2010)

HOLA A TODOS,  SERIA UNA GRAN AYUDA SI ME PUDIERAN ORIENTAR,  soy estudiante de Ingenieria Electronica y tengo que    Diseñar una fuente regulada que cumpla con las siguientes características:

No tener transformador

Regular una tensión de 1V a 30V de tensión continua y constante.

Tener una salida de tensión alterna de tres valores diferentes.

AGRADECERIA MUCHO SUS RESPUESTAS!!!!


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola. Cual es la tension de entrada ?. Entiendo que la salida es 1 a 30 Vdc. y cómo es eso de la salida de 3 valores de alterna ?. Salu2.


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 9, 2010)

Tené en cuenta que este tipo de fuentes no tienen aislación alguna. Vas a alimentarlo de la red 220V? Que corriente de salida necesitas? La salida de continua la podes hacer con la famosa fuente sin transformador que está en el foro, y la salida de alterna podes usar la misma fuente y modificarla para tener tus valores de alterna. 
Con este tipo de fuentes no esperes mucha corriente de salida (no mas de 200mA) y sería bueno un transformador o optoacoplador para aislar de la red eléctrica.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 9, 2010)

1) para fabricar una fuente sin transformador, lo mejor es rectificar y filtrar como hacen las conmutadas y vas trabajando las tensiones desde ahi.
podes utilizar integrados y reguladores...y transistores de potencia para drenar corriente.

2) para que varie usas el tipico LM317...

3) para tener una salida alterna de 3 valores distintos, tomas desde la entrada y haces un divisor resistivo con 4 resistencias en serie...

todas del mismo valor y de almenos 2watts cada una.


----------



## norikatzu (Sep 25, 2011)

amigo oscar muy interesante tu diseño, dime ese diseño tambien se puede aplicar para cargar solamente una bateria de 12VDC/2Amp o 6VDC/1.8Amp? o hay que modificar algo?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 25, 2011)

si, se me hace que tiene 2 problemas:

1) es altamente inseguro

2) derrocha tremenda cantidad de energía...

para eso se utilizan los transformadores...para transformar la energía eléctrica, en eléctrica, sin desperdiciar tanta energía...el rendimiento de un trafo llega a superar el 90%


----------



## Riohan (Feb 26, 2012)

Hola que tal, estoy diseñando una fuente, pero no requiero de un transformador de bajada, por lo que decidí meter un puente de diodos, un filtro capacitivo, la corriente que demando es menos de 1amp, mi pregunta es que diodos puedo utilizar? la toma de corriente es de 127VCA / 60Hz.


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 26, 2012)

hace una fuente switching step down para el voltaje que necesitas


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2012)

Riohan dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal, estoy diseñando una fuente, pero no requiero de un transformador de bajada, por lo que decidí meter un puente de diodos, un filtro capacitivo, la corriente que demando es menos de 1amp, mi pregunta es que diodos puedo utilizar? la toma de corriente es de 127VCA / 60Hz.



Con eso consigues unos 180Vcc ¿ No te será mucha tensión ?


*Fuente sin transformador*


----------



## Riohan (Feb 26, 2012)

The Master dijo:
			
		

> hace una fuente switching step down para el voltaje que necesitas



Es la idea pero primero necesito determinar la primera etapa de rectificación, q*UE* diodos utilizar, pues el voltaje es el que requiero considerando q*UE* es alto.


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 26, 2012)

Riohan dijo:
			
		

> Es la idea pero primero necesito determinar la primera etapa de rectificación, q diodos utilizar, pues el voltaje es el que requiero considerando q es alto.


que voltaje necesitas???? uno bajo o uno alto,????
mira este dibujo con entradas protegidas,los diodos que necesitas son del tipo 1n4007 que soporten la corriente de consumo 

Ver el archivo adjunto 68080


----------



## picajon (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola a todos. Hasta ahora estaba controlando una electrovalvula para riego (24v ca) con un interruptor horario modular (de ORBIS) y convertia los 220v de la red a 24v ca con un transformador. Ahora necesito controlar mas electrovalvulas y quiero cambiar el sistema porque para muchas valvulas me sale muy caro y voluminoso. Cuando yo estudie electronica recuerdo haber hecho una fuente de alimentacion que reducia los 220v de ca con triac y esa es la parte que me interesa, pero ya no me acuerdo. Si alguien puede orientarme de como hacerlo lo agradeceria (hace 20 años que deje de estudiar )

Un saludo.


----------



## kuropatula (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola,
Podés hacer una fuente sin transformador, buscá en el buscador "fuente sin transformador". Pero no podés obtener una corriente muy grande a la salida. 
Realmente te recomiendo que uses un transformador, un puente de diodos, capacitor y un LM7824.
Lo voluminoso del transformador va a ser proporcional a la potencia que necesites. Si es poca potencia el trafo será relativamente chico.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 3, 2012)

Lo que querés usar es un dimmer, y no sólo es precario en sentido de la regulación de tensión, porque al dispararse el triac al final del ciclo el circuito resulta muy sensible a las variaciones de tensión de línea --> variaciones mayores en la salida --> O no se activan las EV o las quemás, si no que es un peligro al no haber aislación respecto de línea.
Al ser EV para riego, si una pérdida de agua llega a la bobina vas a tener riesgo de electrocución.

Por otro lado, al activar muchas electroválvulas probablemente resulte pobre el contacto del interruptor horario, así que vas a tener que agregar un relay acorde. Y si igual querés insistir con el dimmer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  vas a necesitar un relay mas grande todavía.


----------



## chclau (Abr 3, 2012)

Pensaste en usar varios transformadores chicos? Volumen distribuido, no sé como te influye en los costos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2012)

Lo que podrías hacer es utilizar los transformadores electrónicos para dicroicas , rectificarlos con díodos rápidos y filtro , andarás por los 22 o 23 Vdc 2,5 Amperes

Tienen aislación así que no hay problemas con los 220.

Saludos !


----------



## picajon (Abr 3, 2012)

Gracias por las respuestas tan rapidas y os contesto:
Las electrovalvulas que uso funcionan con 24v de ca, 0.3 A de arranque y 0.15 A en trabajo, y normalmente estan en el lugar donde necesito regar, mientras que el control lo tengo en una caja estanca para intemperie de superficie en una pared sin riesgo de mojarse ni de electrocucion para los que accionamos el riego ( mi padre y yo).
Por otro lado, los transformadores mas pequeños que encontre son de 220/12+12, con lo que me ocupan bastante.
El interruptor horario tiene una corriente de ruptura de 16 A, que creo que es suficiente para una electrovalvula y que hasta ahora no me ha fallado. La verdad es que esa configurarion la hice por su sencillez de programacion para que mi padre la manejara y me salio muy cara (50 € aprox. del interruptor, 20 € del transformador y 15 € de la caja estanca) pero como solo era un montaje pues no me importo.
El problema es que ahora quiere varios mas y como ya he dicho sale muy caro y voluminoso.

Por eso mi idea es realizar un programador completo, que me ocupe poco, que sea facil de manejar y que me cueste poco si es posible, pero queria empezar por solucionar los 24v ca para alimentar las electrovalvulas. Mirare los dimmer.

Un saludo


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 3, 2012)

Fijate en los alimentadores para leds electrónicos. ¿Todas las electroválvulas ya las tenés? Yo he usado para el riego las electroválvulas de lavarropas. Son baratas y directamente usan 220v.


----------



## picajon (Abr 3, 2012)

La que yo uso son de una pulgada de seccion y solo trabajan a 24v ca


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 3, 2012)

picajon dijo:
			
		

> ...Las electrovalvulas que uso funcionan con 24v de ca, 0.3 A de arranque y 0.15 A en trabajo, y normalmente estan en el lugar donde necesito regar, mientras que el control lo tengo en una caja estanca para intemperie de superficie en una pared *sin riesgo de mojarse ni de electrocucion* para los que accionamos el riego ( mi padre y yo).


 Pibe, la caja no se te va a mojar... *Pero que te pensás que estás llevando a cada electroválvula? ? ?*
Pensás que bonitos y seguros 24Vca?   No señor, *estás directamente conectado a línea*.

Si *no te dás cuenta de por qué eso es inseguro* entonces más razón para que pongas transformador (uno grande o varios chicos).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2012)

. . . me quiero armar una Tesla así juego mientas me baño en la ducha . . . 

No joroben con la electricidad y el agua


----------



## picajon (Abr 3, 2012)

Entiendo vuestra preocupacion por el riesgo, pero solo estoy estudiando la forma de hacerlo, asi que si teneis otra alternativa para obtener los 24v sera bien recibida.

Por otro lado, en las electrovalvulas de riego el agua no entra en contacto con el bobinado en ningun momento y el dimmer no seria manipulado, se activaria con el interruptor horario.


----------



## Aprendiz 005 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hola a todos, Cordial saludo
Quiero desarrollar una fuente de 30Vdc teniendo 120 Vac sin usar un transformador. Los 30 Vdc los usaré para activar 3 Triacs BTA08 y con cada uno de ellos poder controlar un contactor eléctrico.
Además debo alimentar un LM339 que me enviará los voltajes de activación para cada Triac..
Tengo entendido que la corriente que requiere cada Triac para activarse va desde 5 a 50 mA y supongo que el LM339 también consume poca corriente.
Siendo correcto lo anterior, solo requerirá de unos 200 mA.
Pero el regulador con el que ensayé, un 317T solo permite una entrada de 40Vdc, igual que los LM7824.
Para reducir un poco los 120Vac puse un diodo en serie con la fase, lo cual me rectifica media honda, pero el voltaje que se logra así son 50 Vdc.
ahí me perdí porque tengo mucho voltaje para alimentar cualquier regulador.
Teniendo en cuenta que la corriente que necesito son solo 200mA, alguno de ustedes me puede sugerir alguna fuente sin transformador ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 4, 2013)

Amigo para empezar, no es recomendable trabajar sin transformador, como sabrás por cuestión de seguridad eléctrica. Ademas si tenemos una tensión de 120vca a la cuál rectificamos en media onda, la tensión seguirá siendo de 120v.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 4, 2013)

Mirá esto existe hace mucho tempo: zero crossing triac driver
Te sirve el MOC3031, pero el MOC4041 y el MOC4063 suelen ser mas fáciles de conseguir y te sirven igual.
Con eso bajas tus requisitos de tensión y corriente. Por lo tanto disminuye el tamaño del transformador.


----------



## Aprendiz 005 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hola Duberlin, Hola Nilfred, Gracias por responderme.
Lo que ocurre es que quiero hacer una aplicación donde requeriría dos pequeños transformadores, que no quiero usar con el fin de hacer más liviano y pequeño el producto final. Les entiendo que manejar 120 V o 220 V puede resultar riesgoso, pero la idea es que el circuito terminado se va a mantener dentro de una caja, mientras esté energizado. Me gusta mucho la idea de Nilfred a cerca de los zero crosing triac driver, porque te entiendo que me reducirán ostensiblemente la corriente requerida, y voy a leer al respecto.
Les ruego tenerme paciencia porque mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy básicos, pero la electrónica me gusta muchísimo. Pregunta: La corriente que debe pasar por el diodo interno del MOCXX en cuanto porcentaje puede ser menor que la que requeriría la Puerta de un Triac ? o  esa comparación no es prudente ? Porque de todas formas, yo quiero seguir tratando de no usar los transformadores. Muchas gracias por su tiempo y ayuda. Atte. Rodrigo Cerón.


----------



## opamp (Jun 5, 2013)

Para que utilizas un optoaislador ( MOCxxxx) si tu disparo no está aislado de la red, No se te entiende o tus conocimientos son de veras muy básicos.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 5, 2013)

Lo que si que te resultará imprescindible es una red snubber para que los contactores abran.


----------



## Aprendiz 005 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hola Opamp, gracias por comunicarte. Bueno, en realidad mi idea inicial era reemplazar tres Relevos de 12 V 5 pines, por tres Triacs. Pero en la respuesta que me enviaró Nilfred en este foro, me sugirió los optoatriacs y la idea me sonó bien, porque según Nilfred requeriría menos corrientes y eso es importante para mi, porque me acerco más a la posibilidad de no usar transformadores, sino por ejemplo una fuente resistiva, tal como la explican em Microchip AN954. Pero bueno, ahora que ya sabes mi rpopósito de reemplazar Relevos por Triacs, de pronto tienes un esquema de una fuente sin transformadores, que me pueda servir ?
Scooter acaba de mencionar la Red Snubber y voy a leer sobre este tema.
Gracias a todos por sus contribuciones y espero que se mantengan allí. Aprendiz 005.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2013)

Pregunta ¿ Y si en vez de usar triacs + contactores electromecánicos , no usas directamente reles de estado sólido / trifásicos ?












Los podes comprar hechos o hacerlos vos mismo y se gatillan con la tensión que quieras

Y podés ir mirando este tema :

Fuente de voltaje sin transformador 20 mA


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 5, 2013)

Lo estaba arriando para ese lado, pero primero tiene que bajar sus expectativas de corriente de los 200 mA iniciales.


----------



## Aprendiz 005 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hola Dosmetros. Cordial saludo. Me gusta tu idéa de los relés de estado sólido. Voy a evaluar los costos y ensayo.
Muchas gracias.


----------

